# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  faire le seuillage d'une image

## benyasla

bonjour
je viens de m'y mettre en matlab, et je suis un peu perdu. j'ai une image en niveau de gris, mais son contour est en blanc. je devrais faire un seuillage pour obtenir que l'image en niveau de gris et liminer tous le blanc. est ce que quelqu'un pourrait m edire comment le faire. a serait super si je peux avoir le code du seuillage simple en matlab ou l'algorithme.
merci

----------


## ToTo13

Bonjour,

en niveau de gris, la couleur blanche est cod par 255. Tout dpends quelle quantit de blanc tu souhaites liminer.
Tu es donc dans un problme de segmentation d'images.

Peux tu me donner un exemple d'image  segmenter ?

----------


## benyasla

bonsoir
merci de m'avoir rpondu. c'est le seuillage d'un cerveau.[/img][/b]

----------


## ToTo13

Bonjour,

ton lien n'a pas fonctionn !
Je ne peux donc pas accder  l'image.

Par contre, la segmentation d'images mdicales est assez complxe, notamment l'imagerie crbrale. Toutefois, il y a de nombreux articles dessus.
Sinon, en attendant, tu peux tatonner une suite d'oprations avec ImageJ.

----------


## benyasla

j'ai ressay, peut etre que cette fois, vous pourriez voir une des images. c'est vrai, c'est pas vident de traiter ce genre d'images.

----------


## ToTo13

Bonjour,

effectivement c'est ce que je craignais. Et je suppose que ce que tu souhaites isoler c'est le cerveau !

De mmoire, j'avais fait une bonne suite de manipulation pour arriver  segmenter avec ImageJ (ca permet de vraiment bien tatonner).
Pour ce genre d'images, il faut souvent tatonner.
Quoique dans ton cas, il semblerait que le crane soit bien dfinit, donc tu peux facilement l'enlever en liminant tout les pixels TRES clair (> 250), mais c'est  tester.
Ensuite, est ce qu'il te faut enlever la peau, la dure mre et les yeux ???

----------


## benyasla

oui, je devrai tout enlever, et laisser que le cerveau seul. je vais essayer avec image j, mais je suis oblige de le faire avec matlab, mais je pense quand meme que a m'aidera pour trouver le seuil.
merci

----------


## ToTo13

Bonjour,

si tu dois tout faire ne matlab, sache que tout est dj implment !!!!
En effet les forums de matlab regorgent de fichiers de segmentation et notamment de segmentation d'images crbrales...

Cherche, tu trouvera ton bonheur sans avoir  programmer quoique ce soit.

----------


## benyasla

milles merci, vous m'avez soulag !! je vais commencer a chercher.
a bientot

----------


## ToTo13

Bonjour,

si tu trouves, marques le sujet comme rsolu !!!

Bonne continuation...

----------


## benyasla

j'aurai aim dire que mon sujet est rsolu!! mais il me restera encore pas mal de travail apres a. je devrais quantifier les lsions se trouvant dans le cerveau !!
bonne soire

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Dans ton labo, il y a sans doute des algos qui sont disponibles, reprends-les.
Le meilleur pour extraire le cerveau, c'est le BET.

----------


## mathieu_t

Le BET (Brain Extraction Tool), desfois c'est caca... Mais bon c'est vrai que a marche souvent : http://www.fmrib.ox.ac.uk/analysis/research/bet/...
Il parat qu'il existe une version BET2 qui est meilleure...
Desfois il faut faire BET deux fois de suite pour avoir un rsultat potable, mais :
- c'est rapide
- c'est plutt robuste...
C'est bas sur l'volution d'un maillage qui vient pouser la surface extrieure du cerveau (contour actif, mais pas Level Set hein...)

En ce qui concerne les lsions, il y a plein de littrature sur le sujet... C'est super  la mode !

A+

----------


## ToTo13

Bonjour,

je ne connais pas le BET, mais si c'est bas sur les contours actifs, alors :
 - c'est plutot robuste
 - c'est plutot lent !!!

----------


## mathieu_t

> Bonjour,
> 
> je ne connais pas le BET, mais si c'est bas sur les contours actifs, alors :
>  - c'est plutot robuste
>  - c'est plutot lent !!!


Nein !
J'ai dit contours actifs dans le sens "modle dformable" et non "levels sets"...

Et c'est vraiment rapide : pour une image 256^3, a met moins de 30 secondes !!!

----------

